# Ravinia Festival 2020 Canceled



## Simplicissimus

Just announced - see here: https://www.ravinia.org/Page/CoronaVirus

Marin Alsop was going to be the chief conductor and curator this summer for the Chicago Symphony Orchestra's residency, and I was looking forward to attending several concerts. Summer in the Chicago area will not be the same.


----------



## Knorf

Everything is getting canceled through the entire summer. My next gig now is in September, if then. I haven't gone this long without orchestra work and the like since I was an undergraduate, 30 years go.


----------



## Flamme

This summer is a Corpse. Im afraid autumn and winter as well.


----------



## Simplicissimus

More bad but expected news out of Chicago: The Grant Park Music Festival is canceled:

http://www.grantparkmusicfestival.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImIOm15Oe6QIVg8DACh0-LgPNEAAYASAAEgLZd_D_BwE


----------



## Rogerx

*Proms leak: Bbc plan concerts in empty albert hall*

On May 6, 2020
We hear that BBC contingency planning for saving the Proms is 2 weeks in an empty Royal Albert Hall and 2 weeks with a minimal audience, all televised.

It's a last-gasp solution, and few believe it will work.

First, judging by Germany alone, it is unlikely that any places of entertainment will eb allowed to open before mid-September, earliest.

Second, last week's empty-hall concerts in Germany were judged a failure: uninspiring to audiences, dispiriting for musicians.

Third, the BBC has no original plan for filtering its own musicians and camera crews into the hall and distancing them once inside. If one person catches Covid, the enterprise will blow up sky-high. It's not worth the risk.

The Proms have given no indication when a final decision will be made, but the plans that have been leaked to Slipped Disc do not inspire confidence.


----------



## Rogerx

NO OPERAS AT ARENA DI VERONA THIS YEAR


The cancellation of the August-September opera festival has just been announced by artistic director Cecilia Gasdia.

The financial loss is in the region of 20 million Euros.

The blow to opera morale is incalculable.

There will, however, be carefully distanced concerts from a redesigned stage by singers including Marcelo Álvarez Marco Armiliato Roberto Aronica Daniela Barcelona Ezio Bosso Plácido Domingo Yusif Eyvazov Vittorio Grigolo Francesco Meli Anna Netrebko Leo Nucci Daniel Oren Lisette Oropesa Michele Pertusi Saimir Pirgu Anna Pirozzi Marina Rebeka Luca Salsi Fabio Sartori Ekaterina Semenchuk María José Siri and Sonya Yoncheva.


----------

